# Herbal Teas



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

I've always been a liker of herbal teas, especially more so that I've had to avoid caffeinated drinks the past few months and was wondering if the ones advertised to improve your health, actually work? Has anyone noticed significant benefits? (Am in the UK)I have been drinking peppermint tea for years, and think it does help my digestion slightly in that it eases cramps and generally feel better after consuming it, though I have just bought some 'Detox' teabags from a company called Pukka, which according to their website claim:*Aniseed and fennel seed help to relax digestion and flush the urinary systemCardamom seeds can help to clear excess mucusCoriander and celery seed help to wash toxins from the bodyLicorice root is calming and tonifying*They taste delicious, providing of course you like the flavour of aniseed but not really sure they have made any difference other than being something nice to drink so far!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I know licorice tea is supposed to be a gentle laxative! You can get it in Holland and Barrett but I find the taste far too sweet!


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a peppermint, green tea, raspberry and milk thistle infusion and the milk thistle (I assume it was this) cleared my skin up a little.Peppermint does seem to soothe my stomach and bowels, but all hot drinks seem to be upsetting me now so I completely avoid them.


----------



## sarlm (Oct 27, 2010)

peppermint tea, ginger tea and chamomile tea are all great for the digestive system. chamomile and ginger are warming and soothing also. they all help with my IBS


----------

